# Funtime pro 2014 installation



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

I ordered a cutter and Funtime Pro Rhinestone 2014. I rcv'd the Funtime software before my cutter, which is apparently lost in transit somewhere by UPS 

While waiting for my cutter I was hoping to familiarize myself with the software but it will not install on my computer...does anyone know if it can be installed without first having the software From the cutter installed??? Stupid question, yes I know lol!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

grneyeldy said:


> I ordered a cutter and Funtime Pro Rhinestone 2014. I rcv'd the Funtime software before my cutter, which is apparently lost in transit somewhere by UPS
> 
> While waiting for my cutter I was hoping to familiarize myself with the software but it will not install on my computer...does anyone know if it can be installed without first having the software From the cutter installed??? Stupid question, yes I know lol!


Funtime is a standalone program so you don't need anything else installed prior to installing Funtime...

That said as I understand it Funtime 2014 is now a dongled based software so you may have to plug-in your dongle first?...

That said installation should be pretty straight forward...

What kind of error message is any is it giving you?...

Kevin


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

That's what I thought. I have tried installing it about 20 times, the auto run doesn't work on the software (I checked and yes, auto run works for other discs in my computer), I've tried installing with the dongle in and without the dongle in. Once I force the setup file to run it says 'setup in progress, please wait'. After a good 10 minutes it pops up with an error saying to make sure all previous setup attempts are closed (which they were as I shut down and restarted just to be sure) it also says if thist continues to contact your vendor:sign max


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Did you turn off your firewall and virus protection before attempting to install


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

dan-ann said:


> Did you turn off your firewall and virus protection before attempting to install


I did not. Should I have?


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Alright, I have messages them and they sent me a link to download it. It goes through the installation/setup process but as soon as that is complete everything disappears! No shortcut, nothing in program files....absolutely no where to be found...other than in install/uninstall programs? I am beyond confused...and frustrated!


----------

